# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اهداف المريخ في مباراته ضد هلال الساحل في الدورة الأولى من ممتاز 2021- 2020

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*مليون مبروووووك الفوز
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكوووووووووووور الزعيم منعم
مبروك الانتصار والالتحاق بالصدارة

*

----------

